# Aires des services book



## RichardHelen262 (Sep 23, 2017)

Just bought this book here in France it has better maps and a A to Z index which the uk versions don't have 
And only 11.90 euro


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Sep 23, 2017)

***** said:


> Never owned a copy as usually when we used to tour  France it had been towards the end of year and a new guide would be coming out shortly.
> We have seen a copy and I think it is pretty good, and I would expect more aires than in the Vicarious Guide.
> However the Vicarious guide does have lots of photographs which we do like and the French version never did.
> Maybe the newer versions have, as it is a few years since we have read a copy!



It doesn't have photos, and although it is 2017 edition and after this trip that we are nearly at the end of we won't be out again until April next year,so thought about waiting until next year but apparently it doesn't come out every year


----------



## witzend (Sep 23, 2017)

The main problem with photos in aires books is that their nearly always out of date and most listing also. We revisted a aire recently after 4 yrs and the trees had grown up blocking what had been a wonderfull view


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 23, 2017)

***** said:


> I know what you say, as on one of our old favourite aires, the trees have grown, making it near impossible with solar panels!
> And regarding photo's, yes they do out date, but it does give one an idea. Even the Dutch CC photographs can be out of date ! and the reviews!



Being Yorkshire, we're still using the 2013 guide. That was an exorbitant 5€.
Plenty enough aires in there,to last us out.
We often find new ones signposted on the way to the existing ones. They come for free.
Safe travels.


----------



## Shockingdog (Sep 23, 2017)

helen262 said:


> Just bought this book here in France it has better maps and a A to Z index which the uk versions don't have
> And only 11.90 euro View attachment 57957




A very good book, realy reliable information. We have been using it for several years. Usually buy a new one ever three of four years. Lots of aires that are not in any of the popular UK books.


----------



## barge1914 (Sep 23, 2017)

*Aires de Service*

Hi. We bought the Aires book when we first started, but never bothered updating as we find most of the aires in it and a lot more are included in the ************* app. which costs less, is regularly updated and covers most European countries...only minor downside is it helps to be able to read some Dutch.


----------



## barge1914 (Sep 23, 2017)

*Aires book*

Who did that!!?? I'm sure even my spellchecker does insert asterisks! ...************* app it should read.


----------



## barge1914 (Sep 23, 2017)

*Aires book*

What!!!??? Did I say a rude word?


----------



## barge1914 (Sep 23, 2017)

*Aires book*

Arrrrgh! Can someone explain these ruddy asterisks? Is there a secret censor at work somewhere?


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 23, 2017)

barge1914 said:


> What!!!??? Did I say a rude word?


if it involved stop and camper  then yes it is a rude word


----------



## runnach (Sep 23, 2017)

Any database requires constant updating to approach anything like being called up to date.

I bought the same book 2010 ish from a newsagents close to the aire in old town Calais and it served me well, I had an Italian one too, and cross checked quite often. The reality is in France at least you never have to travel too far to find an aire or place you can park up. To a large extent books and satnavs are useful aids certainly not essential 

Channa


----------



## barge1914 (Sep 24, 2017)

*Aires books*



Tezza33 said:


> if it involved stop and camper  then yes it is a rude word



Nope, it included camper and contact.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Sep 24, 2017)

barge1914 said:


> Nope, it included camper and contact.


Cant have that one either , but in my view the best .


----------



## Poacher (Oct 2, 2017)

barge1914 said:


> Who did that!!?? I'm sure even my spellchecker does insert asterisks! ...************* app it should read.



You made a spelling mistake - it should be *************!!


----------



## barryd (Oct 3, 2017)

Are you trying to say the c a m p e r  c o n t a c t app?  I think it might be censored on here.  I don't have the app but use the live version on my phone using my data allowance  or laptop if I have wifi and it's been very useful this year.  It's a bit of a faff on a small iPhone but as its live it translates into English.  Loads of photos, often up to date and the comments are really useful. Photos and comments are most valuable to me to get an idea of what it's like.  Two things that are important for me is peace and quiet and plenty of space.  Nothing worse than being on a noisy aire near a road or crammed in like sardines which is why research pays off.  

I hardly pick up the books anymore


----------



## Caz (Oct 3, 2017)

I found that quite a lot of the Aires we stopped at were already on my Sat Nav - marked with a big green W  :raofl:

Although one of my travelling companions, who liked to do most of the planning so I let her get on with it, was using another website (which shall remain nameless as no doubt it too will turn into ************) on her tablet.


----------

